# Crate love during the day hate at night



## doylew66 (Jan 31, 2013)

My girlfriend and I have a 13 week old vizsla named Sophie. She has loved her crate and having alone time in it. The past two nights have been a bit concerning for us though. During the day when she is in the crate she is quiet and content. During the night though she has woken up at about 1am each night. We take her out to go to the bathroom and then back in the crate. In the past weeks she would go back in to her crate whine for a minute and then go to sleep, but now she will bark for LONG periods of time. We live in Chicago in an apartment above another person. Since we do not want to get evicted I have been sleeping with her on the couch, since this is the only way to calm her down. I was wondering if you guys had any suggestion on our conundrum at the moment.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Try moving the crate into the bedroom so she's closer to you.


----------



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

We have a 7.5 week old puppy who also loves his crate during the day he'll go in and out on his own and nap in it. At night he sleeps from about 11pm until 2am then needs a pee break, and about 2am until 6am then needs another pee break. 

After he pees and we put him back in the crate he whines and whines and sometimes howls and it can be extremely loud! For the first couple nights we had to lay down right beside his crate and comfort him through the bars (just repeating shhhhh go to sleep, it's okay, good boy, etc.) until he fell asleep but we have now graduated to being able to stay up on our bed and reach down and put our hands through the bars and comfort him the same way. 

We're hoping to be able to just soothe him with our voices soon and not have to pet him.

Hope this helps!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

13 weeks ;D how cute... practically just born. 

The reason for the wining is someone broke the crate contract, so to speak. 
Or she is really not comfortable in the crate. It is rather hot perhaps. 
You may reposition the crate in the same room you are sleeping, close to your bed, make the crate bottom comfy, not too hot, not too cold, either. They prefer to sleep in bowl type, rather than on flat surfaces (they dig a den in the wild and is never flat bottomed )

Also, when guiding the puppy in the crate, always wait, encourage her to sit and down before closing the gate. 

After all, your decision to sleep on the couch with her was a good one, just make sure she doesn't graduate too soon from the crate *unless you can be there for her 24/7*.... They all graduate but the crate is there for their own safety and your piece of mind. They eat/chew everything... 

Ps a good tip is to tether her to you and drag her around everywhere you go, training her at the same time (perhaps, a little later, @ 16 weeks)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If in doubt, always potty but not to the point that she starts to train you ;D 

Good luck... What's next... Shark bites?


----------



## doylew66 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for all the ideas. We will try some blankets since our room in pretty cold. Shark attacks are already in full effect.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D re: shark bites

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8265.msg63057.html#msg63057


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I think because these 2 puppies have had the same circumstances we have the same problems right now. We have to comfort Dharma by petting her in her crate until she quiets and goes to sleep. She screams and howls like we are killing her otherwise. She does seem to have the same sleeping habits too.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Try old bath towels instead of blankets. She will probably start to shred her bedding in the next few weeks.


----------

